#ubuntu-cy 2011-07-02
<demas> hey guys is anybody or anyone home.......
<demas> not as I hopeedd actualy
<demas> :P
<demas> hmmmmmmmm
<demas> good night then guysssss and hope to sseeee yaaaaaa later maybeeee byezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
#ubuntu-cy 2015-06-24
<valentinos> gia sas paidia
